
Hey guys- could use some feedback on my apartment reviews startup, Tenantree - Tenantree
http://tenantree.com/
======
Multicomp
What technologies did you use to build such a modern-looking site? It looks
the part of a professional site.

As far as feedback goes, my feedback is so far into bikeshed territory you are
starting to see unicycles.

The logo and site decor are pleasing, clean. The background colors are a
little on the bright side, but not too bad.

If I were looking for an apartment, I might bounce from your site, because
though your search box works with javascript disabled, there is no way to
submit a search query as there is no search button, and pressing enter does
nothing.

~~~
Tenantree
Thanks for the encouragement! Great point about the search button / enter,
I'll take another look at that

------
milin
It should just filter out apartments. Right now it shows private residences as
well. Seems it can be misused by people to spread/troll people living in
private residences.

~~~
Tenantree
Ah yes...not sure there is an easy way to do this but good call

